# Whats with the plymouth Fury????



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Does the Christine car have a confederate flag on top? Or is there a dead body dragging underneath it?
hmm, theres an idea for a custom.:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed, you could give the dead body justice.
LOL
love your haunted pirate ship ford on eBay


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It was $30.00 at my local hobby shop. I thought I could do better.

OB


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

old blue said:


> It was $30.00 at my local hobby shop. I thought I could do better.
> 
> OB


YIKE! $30.00 for an AW slot car is insane! I love what AW has brought to the table, but why such a hugh jump in prices?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

been away awhile hefer?
Amy, AW's PayPal operations person embezzelled $330,000.00.
now, they want US to cover the shortfall.
by Indiana law, they can only recover $30,000.00 from her.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

There was price increases every release, was there ever proof that Amy was too blame for the price increases?
Toms a businessman and millionaire, i dont think his internal crook is the cause for this. I think its his greed.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> There was price increases every release, was there ever proof that Amy was too blame for the price increases?
> Toms a businessman and millionaire, i dont think his internal crook is the cause for this. I think its his greed.


AW is "Figuring",.. You'll Pay $35 - $45 for a TOMY or Racemaster/AFX.....
so... :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:

PS: Richard broke-up a set, & got me a "Christine" for $28 SHIPPED/INSURED... ;-) figure the shipping/ins was close to $4 in itself...
TY Richard ;-)


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Figuring",.. You'll Pay $35 - $45 for a TOMY or likes.....
> so... :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Maybe you do...I wouldn't pay near that much for anything "new"...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Figuring",.. You'll Pay $35 - $45 for a TOMY or likes.....
> so... :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I'm thinking theres quality control issues here. Now that we have a nice 10x8 4 lane track up, we're seeing big differences in cars, the original tjets are just so much more fun to run, autoworlds, from tjet/tjet with magnets/xtractions with and without magnets and 4 gear cars are all just to squirrely. its so hard to get 4 cars close enough to race. (we do stock, cleaning, oiled and silicone tires).
I will still buy a few here and there, but not "collecting" them like the old days.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm thinking theres quality control issues here. Now that we have a nice 10x8 4 lane track up, we're seeing big differences in cars, the original tjets are just so much more fun to run, autoworlds, from tjet/tjet with magnets/xtractions with and without magnets and 4 gear cars are all just to squirrely. its so hard to get 4 cars close enough to race. (we do stock, cleaning, oiled and silicone tires).
> I will still buy a few here and there, but not "collecting" them like the old days.


thankfully "I", have ONLY "Two" Addiction's ; "GT's" & "TV/Movie Vehicles" :freak: :thumbsup: :drunk:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my weakness is horror related stuff. only I'm not shelling out $49.00 and up for a car on fleabay.
So Richard if you want to part with one,two or three more of them Christines, gimme a yall, and a price on the ****** if you got it.
thanks


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm thinking theres quality control issues here. Now that we have a nice 10x8 4 lane track up, we're seeing big differences in cars, the original tjets are just so much more fun to run, autoworlds, from tjet/tjet with magnets/xtractions with and without magnets and 4 gear cars are all just to squirrely. its so hard to get 4 cars close enough to race. (we do stock, cleaning, oiled and silicone tires).
> I will still buy a few here and there, but not "collecting" them like the old days.



To get close cars, I am trying T-Dashs. I have a pair of 3lams and just got some corvette Grand Sport bodies in to put on some T-Dash 2lam chassis. The 3 lams are pretty fast so I hope the 2 lams will be a little slower.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As much as I'd like the recent stock car release, and a pair of Christines, I'd like to keep my money more at this point, considering what they cost now. Guess I'm done with AW stuff, which is probably just as well because I have more than I really need anyway.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree Doba, but one or 2 a release will probably happen, even if I bag their chassis and use auroras.

I checked the 4 brick and mortars in my area for a Fury and only one got them in and someone grabbed all them.
And I see prices on ebay going up, what the hell?????? Was there a limited number of these or something.

Even Hobby Lobby has a dukes of hazzard set for 109.00 sitting there, apparently the vultures didn't find it yet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> my weakness is horror related stuff. only I'm not shelling out $49.00 and up for a car on fleabay.
> So Richard if you want to part with one,two or three more of them Christines, gimme a yall, and a price on the ****** if you got it.
> thanks


OOoooo!!! ME 2 !!! :thumbsup:

list of "Horror-Slot-Vehicles" Please (???) ((PM me)) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I agree Doba, but one or 2 a release will probably happen, even if I bag their chassis and use auroras.
> 
> I checked the 4 brick and mortars in my area for a Fury and only one got them in and someone grabbed all them.
> And I see prices on ebay going up, what the hell?????? Was there a limited number of these or something.
> ...


"..Even Hobby Lobby has a dukes of hazzard set for 109.00 sitting there, apparently the vultures didn't find it yet.[/QUOTE]..."

same @ Mine too...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Did you notice, no flag on the top of the car?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the recent release doesn't show the flag on the box art. but the car in the box has it


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Interesting, you are correct, I just looked at the box.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Interesting, you are correct, I just looked at the box.


didn't notice, will check, need some more clear cases :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

My realtor just asked me saturday, "do you ever come across Dukes of Hazzard stuff, I been collecting them for years and now stuff is getting stupid, and guys like me have to pay thru the nose."
I told him about HL and the 40% off coupon, which he had no idea what the store or coupon was. We where looking at a house, that just so happened to have a 4x8 ho train platform in the garage attic covered in dust and cobwebs, and we started talking about hobbies.
Long story short, He went to HL got the track, used the coupon paid about 75 bucks and is happy beyond belief.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

still no Christine.

maybe Richard can chime in here..................was there a limited number made??? Are dealers sitting on them????


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought 2 on evilbay a couple weeks ago for $39.99 shipped for both. Keep looking


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

FINALLY............Local hobby store got them in, AND had a white lightning Fury.
$26.95 each, no shipping


----------

